# Thomas Goodwin's Christological Supralapsarianism



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 8, 2013)

Thomas Goodwin's concept of Christological Supralapsarianism was mentioned in another thread.

If one was going to read more about this from Goodwin himself where would one find this in his published works?


----------



## Wayne (May 8, 2013)

One would pull down volume 12 of Goodwin's _Works_ :

The works of Thomas Goodwin : Goodwin, Thomas, 1600-1680 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

which contains the Index to the twelve volume set, and one would search out the matter for oneself!


----------



## py3ak (May 8, 2013)

Wayne said:


> One would pull down volume 12 of Goodwin's _Works_ :
> 
> The works of Thomas Goodwin : Goodwin, Thomas, 1600-1680 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> which contains the Index to the twelve volume set, and one would search out the matter for oneself!



That won't help! Goodwin doesn't use the term "Christological supralapsarianism". But there will be many scattered statements in vv. 4,5 that should prove illuminating.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 8, 2013)

"BOOK II Of the order of God’s decrees about man’s election and reprobation.—Of the end to which we are ordained; a supernatural union with God and communication of himself.—The infinity of grace discovered therein."

"CHAPTER I That God had a respect unto man considered as unfallen, in his election of him unto the end, and also unto man as fallen into sin in his decrees to the means."

This is page 84 in volume 9 of the 1864 version (electronically preserved in my Logos Library)


----------



## Wayne (May 8, 2013)

Vol. 9 is on the web, here: The works of Thomas Goodwin

(trying to be a bit more helpful now)


----------



## MW (May 8, 2013)

Volume 9, on election. Explained clearly in chapter 2, pp. 93ff. See also Volume 1, on Ephesians 1:4-5. There are also other comments in various places on Heb. 2 with Ps. 8, and 1 Cor. 15.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help y'all!


----------

